# Happy Thanksgiving, but wait?



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone! But wait, something is wrong with this picture! I see the dogs but where did Ken and Barbie's poultry go? Ken should put his shirt back on, this is a family oriented forum!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh no!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's the Barbie Pull A Part Turkey!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Where are you finding this stuff?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

The Interwebs, I looked it up on my technology machine computer!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I have no words.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Those computer technology machines, amazing devices really!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Used responsibly they are.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, of course!


----------



## Slippy (May 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Used responsibly they are.


Now you tell me!....


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh...snap.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't want to know. So do not tell me.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Well, I did find the Barbie "Pull-A-Part Turkey"!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What makes you so sure it's Barbie's?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Because:


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Oh No! Ken is drunk again at Thanksgiving!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Barbie does not approve of Ken's drinking!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I hope nobody eats that Jello Mold!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanksgiving Dinner was ruined...Barbie simply gave up and drowned her disappointment in alcohol.


----------



## Jen H. (Nov 23, 2020)

I think I've seen it all now. A pull apart turkey. Does it come with a bag of innards inside?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Nah, just the Pull-A-Part Turkey.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think PJ needs help. The power outage last week has short circuited something.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

You always suspected in your heart, that Ken and Barbie led dysfunctional desperate lives! And they never even got a reality TV show.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

My suspicions have been confirmed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I have no words.


X 2.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

One might become a tad bit eccentric out here in the Ohio hinterlands!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't think eccentricity quite describes the world you're traversing in.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

This world?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm on my first coffee. I'm still searching for the words that best describes this odd situation but I'm coming up blank.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm on my first coffee. I'm still searching for the words that best describes this odd situation but I'm coming up blank.


(Emojis. Cause I can't either!)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sometimes he just leaves people speechless. Maybe an emoji with tape across its mouth?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Yes, terrifying isn't it, (being inside my head that is). And to think I used to stand in front of judges and provide competency assessment for the court!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

But try to have a little compassion for Barbie on Thanksgiving. Maybe, she and Ken will work things out.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't really care if they do or not. I was never part of the Barbie and Ken fan club.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm on my first coffee. I'm still searching for the words that best describes this odd situation but I'm coming up blank.


You shouldn't look at disturbing images before coffee.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Anyone know any actual gourmet turkey recipes? I think it's odd how little turkey is utilized other than as lunch meat....

I make killer turkey, but wondered if anyone knows what to do after that! Plenty of chicken ones. Why NOT the turkey??


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sandwiches and soup is the only thing I can think of off the top of my head.


----------

